# Male or Female?



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello! I am new to this forum and have decided to buy my first GSD.
The problem is, my whole family agrees on getting a male, and Im leaning towards them too. I've heard Males are more goofy and loving while females are also loving but way more independent. Is this true? As I have stated in two other threads, Im looking for a black and tan German Work Line and WILL be looking into personal protection in the future. Heres the tricky part. Once the puppy reaches a full year, I will be investing in an Akita puppy of the opposite sex. To solve the Akita dominance issues, the dogs will be of opposite sex, I will bring the akita after the GSD, to make sure she cant harm him, ect. They will be bred once then nuetured and spayed. I dont mind the heat cycles as long as they dont happen to often, Im not sure of the intervals. 
Anyways, based on the above info, 
Should I go Male Or Female?
Thanks!:laugh:


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

what will novice bred GSD x Akita pups bring to the world?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please explain your GSD/Akita plan to breeders when you speak to them. They will appreciate the honesty.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Fodder said:


> what will novice bred GSD x Akita pups bring to the world?


I have a very close friend who is a vet, and whole ton of experienced owners that are also very close who would like one of those pups. Of course im not doing all of this for some friends who want a dog,I plan to keep two myself!


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Please explain your GSD/Akita plan to breeders when you speak to them. They will appreciate the honesty.


I plan to be 100% honest with both breeders. Anyways, this is just an idea, I might not mate the dogs all together.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> WHY????


I will nueter and spay so they dont breed again?? Im not running some backyard breeding system, Im just getting two very lovable dogs as pets, not studs, maybe breeding them once, Then having them live a very healthy nuetered and spayed life! I dont understand what is so crazy about it? 
Please explain.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

you have 12 guaranteed homes lined up for 2019?? from a breeding of dogs that aren't even born yet themselves..... and this house you plan to purchase is adequate for your 4 dogs plus any who don't work out and need to be returned to you?


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Fodder said:


> you have 12 guaranteed homes lined up for 2019??


Yes, and also, the odds of having a litter of 12 is much less than a litter of 8. And my dad has 7 siblings, which all have kids, and THEY all have kids. They are all very experienced dog owners who would be interested. Two of them are vets, 1 a breeder. We are a very um...doggy family, you could say! Lol


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

This article is referring to GSD's but the caution's are the same for all breeding's.

THE DECISION TO BREED OR NOT TO BREED *

THE FACTS:* It is extremely important to learn the facts and possible consequences in advance if you are contemplating breeding your dog. In today’s overcrowded world, we-the wardens of our domestic pets – must make responsible decisions for them and for ourselves. Please review the following points carefully. 
*QUALITY:* SV registration is Not an indication of quality. Most dogs, even purebred, should not be bred. Many dogs, though wonderful pets, have defects of structure, personality or health that should not be perpetuated. Breeding animals should be proven free of these defects BEFORE starting on a reproductive career. German Shepherd Breeding should only be done with the goal of IMPROVEMENT – an honest attempt to create puppies better than the sound, wonderful parents they come from. ignorance is NO excuse! Once you have created a life, you can’t take it back - even if it’s blind, crippled or a canine psychopath! 
*COST:* German Shepherd Dog breeding is NOT a money making proposition, if done correctly. Health care and shots, diagnosis of problems and advance genetic testing to determine quality and breedability, extra food, proper facilities, stud fees, advertising, etc. are all costly and must be paid BEFORE you sell any pups. An unexpected Caesarean or emergency intensive care for a sick pup, or even a litter of sick pups as often happens with parvo, will make break – even litter become a BIG liability. *
SALES:* First-time german shepherd breeders have no reputation and no referrals to help them find buyers. Previous promises of “I want adog just like yours” evaporate. Consider the time and expense of caring for pups that may not sell until 4 month, 8 months, or longer…what WOULD you do? Send them to the pound? Dump them in the country? Sell them cheap to a dog broker who may resell them to research labs or other unsavory buyers? Veteran german shepherd breeders with a good reputation often don’t even think about breeding unless they have people waiting for the puppies, with cash deposits in advance for an average-sized litter. 
*JOY OF BIRTH:* If you’re doing it for the children’s education, remember the whelpling may be at 3 AM, or at the vet’s on the surgery table. Even if the kids are present, they may get the chance to see the birth of a monster or a mummy, or watch the dog they love scream and bite you as you attempt to deliver a pup that is half out and too large some bitches are not natural mothers, and either ignore or savage their whelps. Bitches can have severe delivery problems, or even die in whelp. German Shepherd Pups can be born dead, or with gross deformities that require euthanasia. Of course there can be joy, but if you can’t deal with the possibility of tragedy, don’t breed. *
TIME:* Veteran German Shepherd breeders of quality dogs state they spend well over two hours a day, every day, for months, to raise an average litter. The bitch CANNOT be left alone while whelping, and only for short periods for the first few day after. Be prepared for days off work and sleepless nights. Even after delivery, mom needs care and feeding, pups need daily checking, weighing, socialization, and later grooming and training, and the whelping box needs lots and lots of cleaning. More hours are spent with paperwork, pedigrees and interviewing buyers. If you have any abnormal conditions such as sick puppies or a bitch who can’t or won’t care for her babies, count on double the time. If you can’t provide the time, you will either have dead pups or poor ones that are bad tempered, antisocial, antisocial, dirty and/or sickly – hardly a buyer’s delight. *HUMANE RESPONSIBILLITIES:* It’s midnight…do you know where your german shepherd puppies are? There are more than FIVE MILLION unwanted dogs put to death in pounds in this country EACH year, with million more dying homeless and unwanted of starvation, disease, from automobiles, abuse, etc. A quarter or more of the victims of this unspeakably tragicstuation are purebred dogs “with papers. “ The German Shepherd breeder who creates a life is responsible for the life. Will you carefully screen potential buyers? OR will you say “yes” and not think about that little german shepherd puppy you held and loved now having a litter every time she comes in heat, which fills the pounds with MORE statistics – YOUR grandpups? Would you be prepared to take back a grown puppy if the owners could no longer care for it? Or can you live with the thought that the baby YOU caused to be brought into this world will be destroyed at the pound? *
CONCLUSIONS: Because of these facts, German Shepherd dog breeding is best left to the PROFESSIONAL BREEDER!*
Moms


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Raquan said:


> Yes, and also, the odds of having a litter of 12 is much less than a litter of 8. And my dad has 7 siblings, which all have kids, and THEY all have kids. They are all very experienced dog owners who would be interested. Two of them are vets, 1 a breeder. We are a very um...doggy family, you could say! Lol


If one is a breeder, why just doesn't everybody get their puppies from them?


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> If one is a breeder, why just doesn't everybody get their puppies from them?


She's a Akita breeder ?


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> This article is referring to GSD's but the caution's are the same for all breeding's.
> 
> THE DECISION TO BREED OR NOT TO BREED *
> 
> ...


I tottaly agree! But my great aunt is a vet of 27 years, so cross out problems with whelping, and I plan to get the Akita AND shepherd from the exact line and temperament appropriate for my life style. If I see there is a justifiable reason or SERIOUS risk that we cannot handle even with the above factors, by all means i will not go on with the plan. I care for the health and well-being of my future dogs more than myself!


----------

